# Introducing my dogs



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

This is Boomer, I got him as a rescue when he was 6 months old, he's now 14 years old.









This is Bertie, a pedigree BC from show breeding, he's now 11 years old.









This is Teagan, a pedigree BC from sheep trialling lines, she's now 8 years old.









This is Skye, a pedigree BC from a mix of working and show lines, she's 3 years old.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

They all look so young!!!

Lovely BC's though


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh lovely great pic's


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Hiya - nice to see you and your lovely dogs on here!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya hun glad to see you here!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

there all gorgeous


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs.....lovely pics.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful !!

They all look so young and healthy as well.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

